# PR time line



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

hi can anybody give us an idea of how long it will take from our stage .we first applied in june 07 then last week we received a letter from cic stating that they are ready to procces our application we have until november to get everything together .if we send it in and have the points (67) as anybody been through this lately we where woundering how long its going to take to get to canada and whats next.thanks .


----------



## shazza151 (Jan 10, 2008)

gazanjuls said:


> hi can anybody give us an idea of how long it will take from our stage .we first applied in june 07 then last week we received a letter from cic stating that they are ready to procces our application we have until november to get everything together .if we send it in and have the points (67) as anybody been through this lately we where woundering how long its going to take to get to canada and whats next.thanks .


Time depends on the application route you take, skilled worker, semi-skilled, or Provincial Nominee Programme.

good luck
Shazza 151


----------



## LoisL (Mar 27, 2009)

We applied in May 2003 and became permanent residents in March 2005. Aside from the longest application I have ever filled out, the process was smooth for us.

I am not sure if that is recent enough to be helpful... but thought I'd respond in case it can. Good luck!


----------



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

LoisL said:


> We applied in May 2003 and became permanent residents in March 2005. Aside from the longest application I have ever filled out, the process was smooth for us.
> 
> I am not sure if that is recent enough to be helpful... but thought I'd respond in case it can. Good luck!


thanks for reply it was helpful.would you recommend the move after 4 years?


----------



## LoisL (Mar 27, 2009)

gazanjuls said:


> thanks for reply it was helpful.would you recommend the move after 4 years?


Yes -- we've been so happy here, and having the PR card has made border crossings much easier, too (we live near the US border and visit often). We're in the midst of applying for citizenship now.

Good luck!


----------



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

LoisL said:


> Yes -- we've been so happy here, and having the PR card has made border crossings much easier, too (we live near the US border and visit often). We're in the midst of applying for citizenship now.
> 
> Good luck!


thanks i would go tommorrow but my wife i think as douts somtimes ,its good though listening to people that have done it .its a big step to make cheers gaz


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

gazanjuls said:


> hi can anybody give us an idea of how long it will take from our stage .we first applied in june 07 then last week we received a letter from cic stating that they are ready to procces our application we have until november to get everything together .if we send it in and have the points (67) as anybody been through this lately we where woundering how long its going to take to get to canada and whats next.thanks .


My wife's PR process took less than a year. But she applied for Quebec rather than the federal. As far as I heard the federal process is taking around 20 months. And that is for Brazilian nationals... I am not sure if the time is going to vary according to the location one applies from.

I wish you the best of luck on your journey!


----------

